# Upprade from 6,64 gr to ...



## sebass (Oct 17, 2013)

Al my gold , from processor , IC , lids , 
is not very god melting , but is shine with touth paste :d


----------



## Harold_V (Oct 17, 2013)

sebass,
Congratulations on your button. 
A comment about the use of toothpaste.

If your gold is pure, it will come out shiny without any effort on your part. That's the nature of the beast. If yours required any cleaning (or polishing), it's because it isn't pure. A second refining would have been a wise thing to do, depending on your objective. If you intend to sell the gold to a refiner, no problem. 

Note that your button lacks a pipe. Unless you've gone far out of your way to avoid having one form, that's a good indicator that your gold is not pure. Contaminated gold will often freeze before the pipe can develop.

If you're happy with the level of purity you're achieving, you will benefit by sprinkling some borax on the surface after you've melted your gold. Do it just after the gold solidifies, but is still red hot. That will remove traces of oxidization from the surface (only), yielding a much better looking button. It will still be contaminated, so don't assume this will purify the gold. It won't. 

Harold


----------



## sebass (Oct 20, 2013)

Yes, I know, it's pure gold, 22 karat, it thrills me to be 24 k, I keep it that way, maybe in the future if I have a mold to melt it all with another metal, and it purify, yes, glossy-m done with toothpastePurification steps I know, but I was not happy now, price is little difference as 22 to 24 k. thanks for the comment. I'll come back with another ball, I was a load up to 12 grams,
thk harold  have nice day and weekend


----------



## sebass (Jun 11, 2014)

upgrade to 20,51 gr...from ceramic cpu


----------



## Smack (Jun 11, 2014)

Did you re-refine it all and do the washes? You'll be over an ounce soon.


----------



## butcher (Jun 12, 2014)

sebass,
Nice improvement on your gold, thanks for sharing your success with the pictures.


----------



## sebass (Jun 12, 2014)

the gold is washes 2 times X hcl and distilat wather .


----------



## Anonymous (Jun 12, 2014)

Great pic and great to get that as Butcher said. Well done Sir.

To improve on what you've done I'd look at cleaning that gold up and when you melt it, make sure it's completely melted before letting it cool. In a decent round crucible your gold will go into a perfect circle when it's good and clean and importantly hot enough.

Jon


----------

